# gold mixes?



## nbmiller59 (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone ever mixed goldtegus with a red or does that not work...just thought i would ask. And can anyone tell me how there experience with there gold is or was. Do they calm down like Colums do.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2012)

Golds are Colombians and cannot cross with reds or any other Argentine species.


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh thanks. Do people mix Argentine red with Argentine b&w...?


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes quite often as a hybrid


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

I really like golds but from everything i see there poo tempered or hard to tame. Im eating on an extreme right now. He said mine is to ship next Monday.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 11, 2012)

I think its a preffrence thing but i preffer a arg too


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 11, 2012)

_As far as I know or have seen it has not been proven one way or the other if they can or not.
Whether or not they can breed.
If the eggs will be fertile.
Or even if so, will the offspring be fertile.
People have their own opinions and ideas about it but that's it. Use the search engine in the upper right corner, there are quite a few threads about it. _


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 11, 2012)

As far as Colombians being "poo tempered"; this is more of a stereotype passed down from about 10 years ago when a lot of Colombian golds were WC so therefore notably aggressive. My Colombian gold took time to become hand tame but I've never kept any other tegus to compare to. He is now happy to be held, stroked etc and shows absolutely no viv defensiveness aside from a few huffs and puffs which is adorable !


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 11, 2012)

_To add to that ^ ^ ^ any tegu can be hard to work with It's a chance you take when dealing with live animals. Regardless of what you've heard or read, which one's are calmer, easier to handle tame or what ever you never know how the tegu will be until you get it. 

Out of all of my tegus I had the hardest time working with Tricky my AA. Until this day I've never been bitten by anything so many times in my life other than mosquitos._


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 11, 2012)

They are more skittish normally. Even tame ones I have met are just more rapidly moving and a bit more skittish. They can tame down though.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 11, 2012)

i think argentines are no longer tupinambis either, theyre now salvatorids. being considered of differing genus now, id assume they cant mate, but who knows


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 11, 2012)

You took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

I know colum. Tame down just as th there's but from war I've seen goods are just always jumpy. And i have never seen a full grown one. I would like to see a gold extreme but...maybe i will give it a shot hahah


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 11, 2012)

the size difference for the pair would be comical, thats for sure


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2012)

The size difference would be minimal. Golds can get pretty big.


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

But would it work. I want to try and i really want a gold any ways. Could u imagine how big that thing would be. Man possibilities that may not work but if they did...wow. i like the nice parts of this website.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm about 90% sure it won't work. It wouldn't be any bigger than a normal tegu.


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

Debby downer...yah i guess. Now what about a paraguayan red and extreme? Where are extensively any way? Sweet if some one made albino red extremes! Idk im just really excited for my extreme.


Where are extremes from any way?**


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2012)

Extremes are just high white black and white tegus. Yes reds and extremes can breed.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Shoot, I'm optimistic too like you! If it works, Imma breed a Red, Blue and Gold to produce a Philippine flag colored tegu! Dope! It'd be crazy if we could get our hands on some yellow tegus over here... Time to pull on some connections to make that happen!


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 12, 2012)

Im from the Philippines to. Well my mom is haha. I saw your post about ure tegu, i didn't think to name mine in togalog. Its a sick name


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 12, 2012)

That mix doesn't sound any crazier then the time I had a girl say she wanted to breed her savannah monitor to her...(pause for affect) bearded dragon


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

dont think clumbians and args can breed...if so i think it would have happened awhile ago....and as for a paraguyan red, thosse are just normal reds they use the name paraguyan to sell them for more...i asked the guys at underground if they have any proof and i would buy two and no answer from them...


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hm. Well any way it happens im going to enjoy my tegu.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

nbmiller59 said:


> Hm. Well any way it happens im going to enjoy my tegu.



Thats right! Me too!



bmx3000max said:


> dont think clumbians and args can breed...if so i think it would have happened awhile ago....and as for a paraguyan red, thosse are just normal reds they use the name paraguyan to sell them for more...i asked the guys at underground if they have any proof and i would buy two and no answer from them...



Regular red or not, I'm diggin the high white in mine. But I do agree that it just seems like a marketing ploy. Lol. Sold me! Hahaha!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 13, 2012)

_I don't see why it would have happened by now when Colombians have a bad rep for aggression. Most people don't want anything to do with them, on top of that how many or how often do you see actual or even pics of Adult Colombians or Golds?

You can't guarantee temperament when breeding among the same species or not. Therefore who would want a 3ft plus and how ever many pounds animal, that tries to take them out every chance it got. Very few people which makes for a small market. As Colombians become more popular, people know more about them and realize that they can be handle able and just as calm as the other tegus, I think that'll change. 

Eventually somebody will try it with the right combination and succeed, that's just how I see it._


----------

